# I'm going to shoot the birds if I can't



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A fake owl also works as well as a real cat


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Why don't you set up a bird bath and feeder and some houses and give them someplace better to be than your truck. Birds are actually very interesting if you give them a chance. It is illegal to shoot migrating birds out of season.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It is illegal to shoot ANY songbirds, except Morning doves, and them only in season and certainly not within the city limits.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Windows said:


> Why don't you set up a bird bath and feeder and some houses and give them someplace better to be than your truck. Birds are actually very interesting if you give them a chance. It is illegal to shoot migrating birds out of season.


The previous owner of my house had 4 bird houses in my backyard. I haven't seen a single bird in one of them yet. My neighbor has created bird paradise for them. I wish they would stay in her yard where they are catered to instead of coming over and wrecking my truck. 

As I said, I wouldnt mind them beig here if they weren't vandelizing my truck. I woke up this morning and there was 2 cardinals and a robin flapping all over it. It's like they can see there reflection in my windows.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

try hanging some old CD's from the rafters... they seem to do a good job
keeping the birds out of the big Magnolia at my neighbor's house. :thumbsup:
The birds don't like the flash produced... must be "like a hawk diving out of the sun" 


If you need to buy CD's ...get rap "music"...birds can't stand that. :jester::whistling2:


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

they do fight their reflections this time of year thinking its a competing male. they are always at my side mirrors


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> try hanging some old CD's from the rafters... they seam to do a good job
> keeping the birds out of the big Magnolia at my neighbors house. :thumbsup:
> The birds don't like the flash produced... must be "like a hawk diving out of the sun"
> 
> ...




:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

The birds help themselves to my roof at this time of the year. There are some rubber snakes up there and I have tried a plastic owl as well. They work for a while, but they soon get used to them. You can see that they have been taking it right next to the snake.








This year I might wait till they have finished building and then borrow my friends cherry picker and go up and wreck their nests and see how they like it.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> The birds help themselves to my roof at this time of the year. There are some rubber snakes up there and I have tried a plastic owl as well. They work for a while, but they soon get used to them. You can see that they have been taking it right next to the snake.
> View attachment 19246
> 
> 
> This year I might wait till they have finished building and then borrow my friends cherry picker and go up and wreck their nests and see how they like it.


Wow, pardon my ignorance but what kind of roof do you have? I've never seen a roof like that before.


----------



## Bevgo (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that a thatch roof? Looks so cool but I can see why birds might like it.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Mar 30, 2010)

a straw roof? People in the UK are really behind in times.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

It is indeed a thatched roof. Do you have any across the pond?


----------



## Bevgo (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never seen one here in the states. I understand they are excellent roofs and last as long if not longer than a shingle roof.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lifespan is 20 to 80 years depending on the type of thatch used, how well the job was done and the climate. Wet weather shortens it's life.
Insulation value is really good though. 1 ft of thatch = 6ins fibreglass.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

stuart45 said:


> It is indeed a thatched roof. Do you have any across the pond?


sure. the Mayans have them in the Yucatan


----------



## lanemiller (Apr 6, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> sure. the Mayans have them in the Yucatan


They also have them in the nativity sets around Christmas time. Thatch roofs are definitely not common in the States, it's mostly shingles. And for the bird problem, I suggest putting a screen setup around your carport, kind of like a Florida room. Could be nice to sit out there and drink a beer in the summer, not having to worry about the 'squitos!

OH and if you do cage off the carport, I suggest buying something along the lines of a tiger, to sit in there, it will keep the birds from going to the car parked on the outside of the carport


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> a straw roof? People in the UK are really behind in times.


Yeah...thatch roofs that can last 80 years
Houses that have existed for hundreds of years
They really need to get with the times :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Yeah...thatch roofs that can last 80 years
> Houses that have existed for hundreds of years
> They really need to get with the times :laughing:


:laughing:


Yeah, I don't even try to explain to people why I'm not getting 'replacement' windows for our 200 year old house... *They are 200 years old, people! *They can be (and are being) maintained - and when well maintained work darn well. Try doing 'maintenance' on a 15 year old Anderson window.
:laughing:


----------



## lanemiller (Apr 6, 2010)

Old windows will start to, idk the correct word for it, droop? If you look at an old window from the side, it will take a vaguely triangular shape, where the bottom is thicker than the top. With age, glass starts to do this. Also, windows that old don't have the energy ratings that they do today. Sure you can't "maintain" them. But if a pane breaks, you can easily pull the broken one out and put in a new one.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

lanemiller said:


> Old windows will start to, idk the correct word for it, droop? If you look at an old window from the side, it will take a vaguely triangular shape, where the bottom is thicker than the top. With age, glass starts to do this. Also, windows that old don't have the energy ratings that they do today. Sure you can't "maintain" them. But if a pane breaks, you can easily pull the broken one out and put in a new one.



Off topic but yes, glass is not solid but a supercooled liquid that 'flows' into a state that is thicker at the bottom. I've got some windows that need to be reglazed this summer and I'll put a micrometer to them and see how much distortion has occurred after 200 years. Of course, modern glass does this too, but I'm still betting that 200 years from now there won't be many 200 year old windows around to compare to - but my 400 year old ones might be....


----------



## nick__45 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got some damn birds going in and out of my side vent. I need a tall ladder to get them out and seal that hole. Any suggestion?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Having the same problem with the cardinals and the side mirrors and windows. :furious: And their droppings! A few days ago, the window on my wife's car was down. I had to do a pretty good cleaning on the inside of the passenger sidedoor and seat!
They also fight, or whatever with the bumper.
Just a few min's ago, wife was watching one on her car. She siad it would peck or fight a little then crow like a rooster. I was like, "What?".
She said it would do its thing then do a chiroing routine. She finally said she thought it was having sex on here car with itself! LOL!
I used to cuss about cat paw prints on the cars along the door at the bottom of the windows and other places, but now I am concerned about the effects of bird droppings on the vehicles. Constantly having to clean it off.

If I had a garage to park in, I would definitely seal the ceiling. Years ago, my mother had a small carport built to parkher Caddy under. They used trusses. Needless to say, she got very little intended use out of the carport.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

leah antique window glass has high resale value


----------

